# K2 Maysis, Ride Lasso, DC Judge



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

One of these will hopefully be my new boot. Besides fit. What is different with these boots? Just looking for pro/con's of each compared to the others. They are all around the same price. Thanks!!

Also I will be getting a size 8. I know that's not big but also curious about the footprint reduction in all 3 boos..if they even have it


----------



## totalsiib (Oct 9, 2014)

I have tried the k2 Maysis in my local store. I really wanted to like them, but they were uncomfortable to my feet. I currently own Lassos size 11.5. I wear size 11 for my regular shoes. They fit extremely well to my narrow very high arched L shape feet. Having said that go to a store and try them out to see which one fit best. The lasso's second boa adjust your heel and has a lace to tighten the liner. The maysis has no lace and the second boa tightens your liner. I never tried the dc judge. I find DC boots too big for my feet.


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

Neither of these boots will work if you have Burton Bindings with a wing on the high back because Ride and K2 decided to put the second BOA on the side of the boot, in the exact spot where the wing wraps around. Incredibly annoying.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

I have Burton cartel bindings


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

totalsiib said:


> I have tried the k2 Maysis in my local store. I really wanted to like them, but they were uncomfortable to my feet. I currently own Lassos size 11.5. I wear size 11 for my regular shoes. They fit extremely well to my narrow very high arched L shape feet. Having said that go to a store and try them out to see which one fit best. The lasso's second boa adjust your heel and has a lace to tighten the liner. The maysis has no lace and the second boa tightens your liner. I never tried the dc judge. I find DC boots too big for my feet.


Thanks for the response. I made a previous post about finding boots and the issue is literally no store within an hour of me has more than 1 pair of boots in my size. I have been to most of them a couple times each. 

My only option is purchasing online and returning what doesn't fit which is what I have been doing. I am about a 7-7.5 and have a somewhat wide foot. Burton boots will not work for me at all. The Ruler Wide fits me AMAZING and holds my heel good but I broke 2 pairs. 

I will be ordering the 3 boots I listed in the title all in a size 8. I did try on other Ride's and DC's and the width was fine. Also I heard K2 were good for wider feet. I HOPE I can find these 3 from one website but it doesn't look like that. 


Out of the 3 I listed it looks like Ride is the only one with a reduced footprint. Also I want to know about the flex. I read the DC's and the K2's were on the stiffer side on some sites..then on others people say they are softer. Makes it so hard to decide. I think I want something right in the middle. I don't want to start off with a very soft boot and then have it break in and be extremely soft


----------



## Notlram (Jan 13, 2015)

*k2 Maysis 2012*

I own the K2 Maysis boots, I also ride the Burton Malvita EST Bindings, I love my boots very comfortable and i have enjoyed the cushion over the past two seasons still wearing them this season, i bought them for 150.00 double BOA system so awesome, I feel bad for my friends with the expensive lace system takes them days to get there boots ready it seems. the toe strap works great the upper strap works great, no issues at all ever. life time warrenty I believe on the Boa system, knowing this i would recommend the K2 Boots they are comfortable on landings have the super cush sole, and are fast and easy to put on and take off. great boot, stoked to have them would buy again


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

Notlram said:


> I own the K2 Maysis boots, I also ride the Burton Malvita EST Bindings, I love my boots very comfortable and i have enjoyed the cushion over the past two seasons still wearing them this season, i bought them for 150.00 double BOA system so awesome, I feel bad for my friends with the expensive lace system takes them days to get there boots ready it seems. the toe strap works great the upper strap works great, no issues at all ever. life time warrenty I believe on the Boa system, knowing this i would recommend the K2 Boots they are comfortable on landings have the super cush sole, and are fast and easy to put on and take off. great boot, stoked to have them would buy again


Thank for the reply. I am still waiting on the K2's. They should be here later in the week. What is the flex like?

I just received the Ride Lasso's yesterday and only had them on once but man what a pair to get them on. My foot is only a little over a 7 and these are 8's and I still can barely get into them. Once I am in they are pretty snug so idk about them. I know they will pack out but they seem way more stiff that I thought they would. i was excited about their tongue tied system but with how tight the boot already is it doesn't even make a difference for me


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

totalsiib said:


> I have tried the k2 Maysis in my local store. I really wanted to like them, but they were uncomfortable to my feet. I currently own Lassos size 11.5. I wear size 11 for my regular shoes. They fit extremely well to my narrow very high arched L shape feet. Having said that go to a store and try them out to see which one fit best. The lasso's second boa adjust your heel and has a lace to tighten the liner. The maysis has no lace and the second boa tightens your liner. I never tried the dc judge. I find DC boots too big for my feet.



Hey just saw your reply now? The Maysis doesn't have a regular lace for the inside liner?? I knew it had a second BOA but I thought it was attached to a piece that went over your foot and was to pull your foot/ankle into the back of the boot??


----------



## Notlram (Jan 13, 2015)

the maysis has the double boa with the adjustable ankle support it fits with Velcro into position for added support. its a good design, I like them they were stiff at the beginning and are now more around medium stiffness after breaking in. its a solid boot. im stoked about them, glad the guy at the shop through them at me to try them on or i would have gone a different direction because of brand or color or style. warm great support, super fast on or off fully adjustable any second i want, The HarshMellow sole is sweet.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

aholeinthewor2d said:


> I am about a 7-7.5 and have a somewhat wide foot...
> 
> ...I will be ordering the 3 boots I listed in the title all in a size 8.


Stop ordering the wrong size boot. You'll have better luck.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

JohnnyO83 said:


> Neither of these boots will work if you have Burton Bindings with a wing on the high back because Ride and K2 decided to put the second BOA on the side of the boot, in the exact spot where the wing wraps around. Incredibly annoying.


Haha, flip dem wings! I got Burton Sidekick bindings this year and my Vans Ferra have the dials on the outside right about where the wingtip ends. One boot cleared it by like a half inch or more so it was fine but the other boot was not the same and like touching it (musta been made at 4:59 on a Friday). I had Googled it and there were threads about swapping highbacks to the other foot so I did that and the boots fit fine in the bindings. The leverage you get is ridic, three foot presses for days...


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

Only Burton Salomon and 32 make a 7.5..plus I have a larger calf. The Burtons don't work for me..the only Salomon wide boots are way to stiff..and I have a pair of 32 on the way in 7.5

From what I've seen there is no way a 7 in any brand will fit me..little bit of a wider foot plus wide ankle and calf


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

aholeinthewor2d said:


> Only Burton Salomon and 32 make a 7.5..plus I have a larger calf. The Burtons don't work for me..the only Salomon wide boots are way to stiff..and I have a pair of 32 on the way in 7.5
> 
> From what I've seen there is no way a 7 in any brand will fit me..little bit of a wider foot plus wide ankle and calf


Salomon Dialogues and Burton Rulers are relatively the same stiffness. Sizing up to deal with a wider foot is not the way to go.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

Here are my opinions based on my experiences with the Judges vs Maysis. I have fully carpet tested the Maysis, took the Judges out for a day at Stowe and returned both. 

The Maysis Conda system is neat, pretty decent for heel hold, but the liner seems to come up out of the boot once everything is fully tightened, not great for riding. I DO NOT like the fact it only has one Boa for front adjustments. I need a lot less tight of a fit on my toes than I do on my heel. (wide feet, skinny heels). For this reason alone, yielded a return for the Maysis. The slate and whiskey colorways are badass though. 

I would suggest these boots for a beginner to intermediate, but if you are trying to dial in your fit and keep a very responsive boot, i would look elsewhere. I would give the flex on these 6/10. Close to what K2 Describes them as but definitely not not on the upper end of the stiff scale. 

Onto the Judges, the Maysis is a much better built boot. I had the judges for one day, actually half day on the hill and the heel leather already had puncture marks in it. Poor workmanship if you ask me. 

These are VERY comfortable boots. The liner is very very soft, and they fit my wide foot well. I wear a size 10.5 in vans, tried these on in a 10, 10.5 and 11. I bought and tried the 10. I heat molded the 10, fit my foot well, but by noon on the hill my feet were already sliding around in the tow box. Again, I have a very wide ball area of my foot. 

I would definitely say these are NOT an 8/10 flex, especially after a brief break in. They are 5-6/10 at most. The judges were very easy to flex and tweak on rails and grabs. Again, the liner is very soft and I assume these will pack out almost a full size if not more. I could see these being a very tired boot after 20+ days. Very comfortable boot, able to adjust very well, and keep your upper/lower zones separate. I just don't want to have to buy a new boot next year. 

I returned both and bought myself a set of 32 TM-two's. Ditched the BOA all together. The TM-Two's are a stiffer, more comfortable fit and just feels better all over. Better fit than the maysis, WAY better workmanship than the judges. :hairy:

I do not know about the Lassos, I had a set of Ride anthems that were very narrow. I believe the liners are similar.


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

The Maysis and Lasso boots are flawed because they put the BOA on the outer sides of the boots where Burton's winged bindings, like the Malavita wrap around. They should have put the second BOA on the inner side panels, between the legs.


----------

